# hecs hunting clothing



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

I haven't shot a deer yet while wearing it (just didn't see any) but I've had birds closer than ever before, including hawks at just a few yards. 

They are a bit warm and are good for layering. I like their camo color/pattern too. I bought my Hec's on eBay.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the input.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Ok here's my story... It's a little long so bear with me. I have known Mike Slinkard, Bruce Brown and several others form winners choice/hecs for many years.When they 1st came out with the Hecs systems I was ultra skeptical, just like everyone else to the point of getting in VERY heated arguments with both Mike and a good friend of mine about the clothing. So much that it almost threatened a couple of good friendships.

After much debate, I finally tried a suit in 2010. I had one of the best years of my life. I took home a nice 300 class bull on my Sept 9th birthday, took a doe with only a chair and my bow, no blind or stand, and took a buck from the ground in late december while surrounded by other bucks and does. Oh and also a spring turkey that I shot 1st in the butt (not that tail) at 20 yards, then called him back in to 5 yards and killed him. All in all I thought that was pretty cool. After talking to Mike about it I told him I still wasn't convinced anything would have happened any differently, and decided to hunt 2011 without using it.

Bottom line, 1 doe was all I could muster up from august 30th to december 19th. I had lots of encounters but just couldn't end up sealing the deal. The one thing I did notice is a definite difference in how alert the entire herds were from the previous year, both elk and whitetail. As well as a couple of close and personal black bear encounters, and they were too. I am convinced that the suits do have an effect, and regardless what anybody else thinks, I have purchased 2 more suits. It will be again interesting to see how it affects the alertness of the herds, provided I can locate them. 

Also, one of the places where I have experienced the "6th sense" is Iowa. Bucks come in, the wind is right, your not moving at all, and for some reason, they perk up, their tails raise, they get all alert and then slowly just walk off. Your left wondering what the heck just happened? All I needed was two more steps... I am waiting to see if I drew zone 6 with 2 points. If so, it will be interesteing to see if the Hecs has any effect. Fingers crossed...


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

thank you for posting, just the kind of first hand expierience I was looking for.


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Not a problem. My true story to a "T" Now I'll show off a bit if I may... 2010 Hecs kills...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 14, 2009)

I have no experience with the HECS suit, but I am fairly skeptical. If deer and other wildlife can sense the electromagnetic field that a human body emits, then how can anyone be successful without the suit? If HECS is the difference (and not sight or smell), then why does moving from the ground to a treestand better the hunter's odds? How is it that wild animals have this great 6th sense, but humans, the most intelligent and the most evolved of God's creatures, cannot sense the fields?

The guy on the infomercial wears the suit, but not a head cover? Where is most of the nerve activity in the body? Isn't it the brain?


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Jake, Your questions have prompted me to do some research to have actual answers based on science and fact and not just opinion.
1st off can animals sense the field we humans give off? Of course. Here is the science. Take the time to read it, it's quite enlightening.

http://www.hecsllc.com/images/HECSWildlifeStudy.pdf

Next is it possible to be successful without the suit? Of course it is. If not nobody could have ever been successful. The suit give you another advantage of making the animals less aware of human presence. Of course scent control and camo are also advantages as well, even if you fool their "6th sense"you not going to fool their nose. That is basic hunting 101. Also answers you obvious question of the advantage of a treestand. When you combine all three, it gives you a much greater chance of going undeteced, which is the goal, is it not?

Now then, We as humans can decect the fields to a varying degree and very accurately with electronic equipment that the Good Lord gave us the intelligence and ability to reason and create, and to watch over his creatures that we tend. It's my BELIEF that he gave them an advantage in that area, as well as the ability to smell better and blend in better as well.  That's my opinion, but since you asked... 

Lastly which gives out a stronger electirc signal, the brain or the heart? The heart by far. I found this on a medical blog:
In addition to the extensive neural communication network linking the heart with the brain and body, the heart also communicates information to the brain and throughout the body via electromagnetic field interactions. The heart generates the body’s most powerful and most extensive rhythmic electromagnetic field. Compared to the electromagnetic field produced by the brain, the electrical component of the heart’s field is about 60 times greater in amplitude, and permeates every cell in the body. The magnetic component is approximately 5000 times stronger than the brain’s magnetic field and can be detected several feet away from the body with sensitive magnetometers.

The more I study it, the more it makes sense and and doesn;t sound like "snake oil". Hope this helps.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the thoughtful repsonse. I am still skeptical though. If animals are able to detect EMF of other living creatures (not just humans), they how is a mountain lion ever successful at ambushing their prey?

I still struggle with the idea of this 6th sense. Humans can offset the advantages of the other senses by using camo, playing the wing, sitting silent and motionless, brushing in a blind or treestand, etc. so it makes sense that humans can stack the odds in their favor by paying atention to these small details. We can reduce the prey's effectiveness of these senses by our actions. 99.9% of hunters do nothing to reduce the effectiveness of the EMF sense, so how in the world are so many guys successful? Either animals can sense EMF and have the insticts to use this sense to their advantage or not. The fact that millions of hunter are successful while ignoring EMF makes me believe that animals do not sense the human EMF or do not have the insticts to react to the EMF.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Man, If a guy had this and secent loc ....


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Ok ,, What kind of material is hecs made out of ?


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

jakedeaver said:


> Thanks for the thoughtful repsonse. I am still skeptical though. If animals are able to detect EMF of other living creatures (not just humans), they how is a mountain lion ever successful at ambushing their prey?
> 
> I still struggle with the idea of this 6th sense. Humans can offset the advantages of the other senses by using camo, playing the wing, sitting silent and motionless, brushing in a blind or treestand, etc. so it makes sense that humans can stack the odds in their favor by paying atention to these small details. We can reduce the prey's effectiveness of these senses by our actions. 99.9% of hunters do nothing to reduce the effectiveness of the EMF sense, so how in the world are so many guys successful? Either animals can sense EMF and have the insticts to use this sense to their advantage or not. The fact that millions of hunter are successful while ignoring EMF makes me believe that animals do not sense the human EMF or do not have the insticts to react to the EMF.


 The pdf proves that they do react to it in many different ways. In a nutshell, is it a cure all that will make you completely undetectable? Of course not. Does it make a difference on how alert animals are when in your presence? Absolutely. No question in my mind, I've seen it with my own eyes, but granted it took me two years to see it and undetstand. Will people still be able to be successful in the field without it? Of course. Does it add another advantage like camo and scent control? Yes. Being skeptical is good, it means your not a fool. Whatever you decide is entirely up to you. I wont hunt without it. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

ftshooter said:


> Ok ,, What kind of material is hecs made out of ?


86% polyester, 14% carbon. (Carbon weave making up the faraday cage)

And yes i will be going with some scent lok in the late season when the snow flies due to tje vertigo pattern.  Sitka in the early season.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fire652 (Sep 10, 2011)

It is an interesting concept. I have never heard of it before and think i will look into it. I terms of the study it is very limited. This study is good as a starting point but there are way to many variables that are involved. First it is very narrow in how much data it shows. These types of studies need to be done over a period of months to years with different control groups, researchers and variables present. For instance how did they eliminate the inherent change in our behavior that happens when we know that we are wearing a garment that is a control or the test subject ( if it addressed this i did not read it). second were the tests done at the same time of day with the same atmospheric pressure and conditions ( these variable have a drastic effect on the human body in relation to emf). For the mule dead experiment did the observer follow a same path, at the same speed over the same distance every time. ALthough this study is really interesting and promising, and I am going to keep an eye on this garment over the next few years; i feel claiming that it is definitive science is misleading. I hope they do more studies and continue to publish them and for the price i might even try it out myself.


----------



## BOW BUM (Jul 31, 2009)

I just have a hard time believing something without concrete evidence; which has the potential to make some people alot of money. Not that I'm jealous, I just know what people can and will buy with the proper marketing. I imagine this HECS technology is not cheap to purchase.
If something as subjective as scentlock and scentblocker can work (how many times don't you see people on the television get winded wearing the scent blocking clothes), then surely with the right marketing campaign, I'm sure HECS suits will make a few people rich beyond their wildest imagination.

I should have thought of this first...

B


----------



## tjbeyer (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, I believe it works and I have one. Like most, I was skeptical at first about the suit - not about a animals abillity of the 6th sense. I teach hunters ed. and am a instructor with NBEF. I also guide and teach new hunters every year in hunting. I am always willing to try something new and see how it works becuase every year I will be asked about something new on the market from my students and I want to be able to give a honest opinion on it. Without going in to any great detail, I spent 9 years in the millitary with several combat tours - yes there is such thing as a sixth sense. Yes, I believe prey animals can sense danger. Bottomline, I will be wearing my Hecs suit when I hunt. I just wish it did come in different camo patterns. I like to wear Asat pattern becuase it breaks up a hunters outline so well - I wish the hecs would be offered in asat.


----------



## apache pilot (Jul 14, 2010)

i like the idea. i feel that with proper scent control and the hecs suit with a proper wind it would elevate the opportunities to harvest a good deer. we have all had deer get spooky for no apparent reason and scratched our heads like what the hell! i will do anything to try and level the playing field against a 4-5 year old bruiser. those type of deer dont cut any slack


----------



## tjbeyer (Jun 23, 2011)

yep I agree with "Apache Pilot". I think that deer are becoming smarter becuase of more encounters with hunters. Any edge you can get is aplus and worth it. Most of us dont have allot of time to hunt with work and family obligations; in addition to hunting public land. There is no hunting product out there that is 100% effective all the time. However, it does not hurt to tilt the odds in our favor whenever possible. Not even the carbon suits are 100%. The hunting products are not as good as they are potrayed on the hunting shows. Hunting shows are not a good indication of what hunting really is. Never the less, I believe the HECS suit will help me be successful in my hunts and I will be wearing it. Do I wear carbon suits - no - I do not believe the benefit of them outweighs the cost of them. Instead, I use a little "nosejammer" and it has proven itself very well. For an individual gunter - you must consider what type of hunter are you. Are you strictly a trophy hunter - yes, a 4-5 yr old buck/doe will require you to take your hunting and hunting gear to the next level. A freezer filler/meat hunter may not feel the need for the hecs or carbon scent control outfits. Every hunter is different and what works for one may not be what another hunter needs or wants. Now with all that being said, bottomline in my oppinion - true hunting success (whether trophy or meat hunter) comes from having good hunting skill not technology, hecs or carbon suits - this stuff only compliments your skill. Anything you buy for hunting is only as good as your skill.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 14, 2009)

Forrest Carter said:


> The pdf proves that they do react to it in many different ways.


Not trying to be a jerk, but the study does not prove anything. It is a cursory exporation.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

I posted earlier, and like I said, I don't know how it works on deer, but you put the Hec's on and birds come closer to you than ever before. The still see you and are looking right at you but they aren't scared or alarmed of you being there.


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

jakedeaver said:


> Not trying to be a jerk, but the study does not prove anything. It is a cursory exporation.


Don't think that you are being one.  That being said and for the sake of debate... What would be some parameters for a more accurate experement?


----------



## TXD (Jul 20, 2005)

Wear an electricians grounding strap around your ankle with a wire ran to a stake in the ground.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

Forrest Carter said:


> Jake, Your questions have prompted me to do some research to have actual answers based on science and fact and not just opinion.
> 1st off can animals sense the field we humans give off? Of course. Here is the science. Take the time to read it, it's quite enlightening.
> 
> http://www.hecsllc.com/images/HECSWildlifeStudy.pdf


Relying on the manufacturer's own thoroughly unscientific propaganda from their website isn't really what I'd call "research" geared toward learning the science involved. In any event, this has all been dealt with numerous times here going back nearly three years....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1071692&highlight=Hecs

Pay particular attention to the comments by jindydiver. There is not only no credible evidence that deer (or any other land animal) can detect the incredibly weak electromanetic field generated by humans, when you understand the basic physics and biology involved it becomes abundantly clear why.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Ahhh DParker, you couldn't stay away with your usual anti-HECS diatribe. Shame as you add nothing.

Now come on Forrest HECS, really!! Next thing you will be telling us most bowhunters will no longer be using fingers to shoot their bows!!!

HECS works and if you do a search under my posts you can read about my experiences with it. Since then I have had a lot more close encounters with game which has not turned well for the game.


----------



## pass-thru prod. (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a friend who's word is bible to me, He swears by it. Says the same thing about the birds as well. He has been using the clothing for a few years. I always joke with him but I have to say. he has put QUITE a few animals in the freezer. He says it simply helps a little


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Forrest Carter said:


> Lastly which gives out a stronger electirc signal, the brain or the heart? The heart by far. I found this on a medical blog:
> In addition to the extensive neural communication network linking the heart with the brain and body, the heart also communicates information to the brain and throughout the body via electromagnetic field interactions. The heart generates the body’s most powerful and most extensive rhythmic electromagnetic field. Compared to the electromagnetic field produced by the brain, the electrical component of the heart’s field is about 60 times greater in amplitude, and permeates every cell in the body. The magnetic component is approximately 5000 times stronger than the brain’s magnetic field and can be detected several feet away from the body with sensitive magnetometers.
> 
> The more I study it, the more it makes sense and and doesn;t sound like "snake oil". Hope this helps.


Here's the reason for my skepticism. This is something that HECS proponents are using to promote the suit, yet I feel as if it's actually damning evidence against the usefulness of the suit. 

Are we really to believe that animals have a biological capability to detect EM fields that is hundreds if not thousands of times more sensitive than the most sophisticated, advanced technology that can be created by humans for this specific function? If our greatest technology can only detect human EM fields from a few feet away, are we really expected to believe that a deer can detect it from 100 feet away?

I firmly believe that the suits do not work as advertised, and will not be swayed by a limited number of personal accounts that can't be positively attributed to a HECS suit in the first place, and are coming from people who are trying to sell the idea and/or convince others as well as themselves that it's a worthwhile purchase.

I think I'll just wait for the Realtree Whitetail Ouija Board.


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

JC-XT said:


> Here's the reason for my skepticism. This is something that HECS proponents are using to promote the suit, yet I feel as if it's actually damning evidence against the usefulness of the suit.
> 
> Are we really to believe that animals have a biological capability to detect EM fields that is hundreds if not thousands of times more sensitive than the most sophisticated, advanced technology that can be created by humans for this specific function? If our greatest technology can only detect human EM fields from a few feet away, are we really expected to believe that a deer can detect it from 100 feet away?
> 
> ...


And that's fine, As I stated previously as well, It took me a long time and my own "experiements" to see a difference. As for myself, I will jeep using it regardless of the arguments made, I've seen with my own eyes it does make a difference. Nobody is asking anybody to use it. The OP asked for personal expereince, and I gave it.  The rest is just, well... skeptisicm.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

OK, I believe I will just try one for myself this season, I have spent more money on less usefull things in my life if it proves to not work out.

I will give everyone a first hand opinion after having the opportunity to try this out during hunting season.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

I am a scientist and it's hard to believe/understand what it's doing or how but I'm telling you the bird thing for me was and is proof enough. We've all spent lot's of hours in the woods, but little tweety birds just being themselves a few feet, sometimes less from you constantly is something I just plain don't see when I'm out there in normal camo.

Here's a worst case; for $50 or so (I bought mine new on eBay), you get lightweight slip over camo pants, shirt and full head containment. Personally I like the camo patten too. Also, the suit has more carbon in it than most all of the scent lock suits you can buy, so it's naturally scent absorbing. Also, it's pretty warm, too warm on hot days, but really nice for fall and as an insulating layer later on.


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

tjbeyer said:


> Yes, I believe it works and I have one. Like most, I was skeptical at first about the suit - not about a animals abillity of the 6th sense. I teach hunters ed. and am a instructor with NBEF. I also guide and teach new hunters every year in hunting. I am always willing to try something new and see how it works becuase every year I will be asked about something new on the market from my students and I want to be able to give a honest opinion on it. Without going in to any great detail, I spent 9 years in the millitary with several combat tours - *yes there is such thing as a sixth sense*. Yes, I believe prey animals can sense danger. Bottomline, I will be wearing my Hecs suit when I hunt. I just wish it did come in different camo patterns. I like to wear Asat pattern becuase it breaks up a hunters outline so well - I wish the hecs would be offered in asat.


...I know...I see dead people!

ukey:

Joe


----------



## flintwood (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't understand the bird thing. I have birds climbing around the tree with me all the time and don't pay any attention to me either, and I sure as heck aint wearing a hecs suit. But honestly, how in the heck can a deer pick up the magnetic waves from the distance they'd need to for this suit to actually work? If it was true they'd hardly ever get killed by any predators. So even if they can a little, it would have to be from such a close distance that the suit would be worthless unless you wanted to kill them with your bare hands.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

Timinator said:


> I am a scientist...


May I ask what your particular field is? I ask because I'm having a hard time imagining anyone with any sort of scientific background saying the following:



> ...and it's hard to believe/understand what it's doing or how but I'm telling you the bird thing for me was and is proof enough.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

DParker said:


> May I ask what your particular field is? I ask because I'm having a hard time imagining anyone with any sort of scientific background saying the following:


I'm a retired atmospheric scientist who specialized in remote sensing and satellite imagery then started a hydraulic engineering company that calibrated flow nozzles and tested the flow rates of the; main, emergency and boiler feed pumps at power plants. Did I pass.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

Timinator said:


> I'm a retired atmospheric scientist who specialized in remote sensing and satellite imagery then started a hydraulic engineering company that calibrated flow nozzles and tested the flow rates of the; main, emergency and boiler feed pumps at power plants. Did I pass.


Well, I'm a little curious what principle of scientific observation led you to the conclusion that some birds sitting calmly nearby (something that most of us who don't wear Faraday cage clothing also experience on a regular basis) constitutes anything even remotely close to "proof" that the product was responsible for the phenomenon, let alone that deer have the ability to detect the electrical impulses from your heart beating...at a distance. Is that how scientists think where you come from?


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Hi Timinator,

Ignore DParker. It wouldn't matter what your experience and area of expertise was he would still find fault in it.

I have found birds react very differently when I am wearing the suit. Hawks have come in close instead of changing direction at distance. Magpies have landed nearby and stayed there, never have before and we havea blackbird here (its name) which squawks loudly if you come across them, wearing HECS they simply fly away without alerting the area.

Had a young fallow buck walk within 5 yards of my wife while she was stalking in on the dominant buck. While waiting in the open to blood trail the dominant buck after she shoot it another young buck walked up to 3 yards of us. All of this is ground hunting, no stands or blind just spot and stalk.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

DParker said:


> Well, I'm a little curious what principle of scientific observation led you to the conclusion that some birds sitting calmly nearby (something that most of us who don't wear Faraday cage clothing also experience on a regular basis) constitutes anything even remotely close to "proof" that the product was responsible for the phenomenon, let alone that deer have the ability to detect the electrical impulses from your heart beating...at a distance. Is that how scientists think where you come from?



I don't know there bubba, I've owned two companies and ritired when I was 41, which was 13 years ago. So, I'd say a pretty good scientist from a success standpoint. The test and proceedure I developed is still the only in-situ test that's certified to test the Emergency Cooling Water Systems in every nuclear power plant in the United States.

Besides, I never used the word "proof" you did. I live on the property I'm able to hunt on so I get to hunt almost every day during deer season. When I wear the Hec's suit I have birds litterally a foot or less from me for extended periods of time. I'll sit in the same blind without the suit but still full camo and head cover and they'll get about 4' or 5' feet but rarely closer. You be the judge. Is it "proof", hell no. But it's something, that's all I said. You just must be a better hunter than I am.


----------



## TXD (Jul 20, 2005)

Timinator said:


> ...Besides, I never used the word "proof" you did....


Sure ya did:


Timinator said:


> .... I'm telling you the bird thing for me was and is proof enough....


10 years ago I bought a scentlok suit and have had better luck without it? Is that proof? No. 1-2 years later I learned it was to attract the hunter not the hunted. Same as this junk. 

Until someone starts measuring pulse, blood pressure, and brain wave activity of animals when they are around humans without invisi-suits in the animals environment. Then again when around humans with these super suits, multiple times to show a repeat occurrence of data could it even be considered proof, fact or fiction. 

Or someone just needs to ask the critters, "can you see me now?" when they respond in a spoken language with a yes, no, whered he go!?, who said that!? We would have some answers. 

Until then science must be proven. Close critters aint proof, just a close encounter. I've had squirrels walk on my arm, foot, song birds land on my head, shoulder, knee, deer within 5 feet, turkey hens nestle down 5 feet from me, hawks and owls land on a branch 5 feet from me, hogs within 5 feet of me. Being still, broken outline, scent free and being in the woods enough is when folks will experience stuff like this. I ain't a great hunter nor better than anyone, just luck, opportunity and choice to be in the right place at the right time..


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Yea, I did use the word, but I was refering, as I said, to my experience's when wearing the suit with birds, not as scientific proof the suit works. I think all of us have had close encounters with animals while on stand. It's kind of what makes it all worth while. The Hec's Faraday Cage let's you experience your inner animal though as you gradually become part of the ecosystem and see the world in a whole new light. How's that for a load of un-scientific crap! I'm not defending the science behind the suit. To test the science would cost so much it wouldn't be worth it. I think most of this type stuff is in your head. I swear I see more deer when I fully shower and put on freshly washed camo with the scent controlled soap. However, I play the wind with my stands and the deer come from a direction where they couldn't smell me anyway. But, I "think" I see more when everything's fresh. Who knows.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Rugby said:


> Hi Timinator,
> 
> Ignore DParker. It wouldn't matter what your experience and area of expertise was he would still find fault in it.
> 
> ...


Funny you mention the hawk, I have also had a hawk closer than every before while wearing the suit. He was maybe 15' from me and stayed there for more than 10 minutes. I was just sitting too, not all covered up or inside a blind.


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nobody is making you buy it. We know that you don't agree that is works, no need to keep beating it to death. We understand, now move on.


----------



## apache pilot (Jul 14, 2010)

i think guys should start buying them so we can have some real life reviews


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Next we'll have to have a suit so the animals dont see our heat signature.


----------



## LAWhitetail (Oct 29, 2011)

Ever notice that hunters you see on TV that are taking all this game are all camo'ed out and their guides are wearing jeans and maybe a camo shirt? I had a buddy who would consistently bag nice game wearing blue jeans, a t-shirt (early season) and would smoke from a climbing stand "maybe" 10 feet off the ground as he smoked cigarettes one after another. He even took a 10 pt. while on a hunt where I was 50 yds. from him, camo on, scent block/cover, etc. on a hunt back in 2001.

I sure would like to believe this HECs works but I think it is more of a mindset, preparation and being in the right spot that counts.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

LAWhitetail said:


> *Ever notice that hunters you see on TV that are taking all this game are all camo'ed out and their guides are wearing jeans and maybe a camo shirt?* I had a buddy who would consistently bag nice game wearing blue jeans, a t-shirt (early season) and would smoke from a climbing stand "maybe" 10 feet off the ground as he smoked cigarettes one after another. He even took a 10 pt. while on a hunt where I was 50 yds. from him, camo on, scent block/cover, etc. on a hunt back in 2001.
> 
> I sure would like to believe this HECs works but I think it is more of a mindset, preparation and being in the right spot that counts.


Exactly what I always think when I see one of these shows!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaymondMillbrae (Sep 29, 2010)

Interesting.

Anyone have pictures of themselves hunting with the suite?

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

RaymondMillbrae said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Anyone have pictures of themselves hunting with the suite?
> 
> In Christ: Raymond


Posted some of mine on this thread. The suit is on underneath my outer layers as a mid layer.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

Timinator said:


> I don't know there bubba, I've owned two companies and ritired when I was 41, which was 13 years ago. So, I'd say a pretty good scientist from a success standpoint.


Wait...what? Business success is a scientific credential? On what planet?




> Besides, I never used the word "proof" you did.


ROFLMAO



> I am a scientist and it's hard to believe/understand what it's doing or how but I'm telling you the bird thing for me was and is *proof* enough.


Want to try that one again?



> I live on the property I'm able to hunt on so I get to hunt almost every day during deer season. When I wear the Hec's suit I have birds litterally a foot or less from me for extended periods of time. I'll sit in the same blind without the suit but still full camo and head cover and they'll get about 4' or 5' feet but rarely closer. You be the judge. *Is it "proof", hell no. But it's something, that's all I said.*


BZZZZZT! Wrong.



> You just must be a better hunter than I am.


I don't know about that, but I'm clearly better at knowing what you've actually said than you are.

At this point I think we can safely conclude that your attempt to give your claims added weight by declaring that you're a "scientist" has not panned out.


----------



## Kathrine321 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hunting is a very meaningful work. It’s a really hard and tough work. Hunting dresses is so useful thing for your hunting need. Because you are safe you’re all parts of body and hunt easily. I like it all the clothes of hunting but my most favourite dress in hunting is jacket.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Kathrine321 said:


> Hunting is a very meaningful work. It’s a really hard and tough work. Hunting dresses is so useful thing for your hunting need. Because you are safe you’re all parts of body and hunt easily. I like it all the clothes of hunting but my most favourite dress in hunting is jacket.


What you just said there it touched me very eloquent it read like a poem from the heart:wink:


----------

